# Model year of Ti EX



## pcxmbfj

I'm looking at a Titanium EX frame and the seller is unsure of the year model. I've done several searches and it seems that model is either a 2001 or mid 90's. It has a 1" threadless headset but that could be a change out and what appears to be semi-horizontal drops with adjusting screws.

Any opinions of age or other suggestion to doing research?


----------



## HigherGround

I'd suggest e-mailing the serial number to either Gita, Litespeed, or the home office for Eddy Merckx in Belgium. (It's probably best to e-mail them one at a time and wait for a response before trying another, so you're not wasting someone's time.) Good luck!


----------



## pcxmbfj

HigherGround said:


> I'd suggest e-mailing the serial number to either Gita, Litespeed, or the home office for Eddy Merckx in Belgium. (It's probably best to e-mail them one at a time and wait for a response before trying another, so you're not wasting someone's time.) Good luck!


Sent the number given by seller (numbers only were given) to Gita. Sounds like I'm on the right track if this is the complete serial number.


----------



## pcxmbfj

*Question of Ti Ex age*

The Titanium Ex is on ebay and the time is running out to determine the model year and what I'm willing to pay. 

The frame was offered for $750 but got ebayed before the seller and I were able to complete a deal, partly because of the age uncertainty.

Email to Gita is unanswered.

Road Bike Review shows only 2001 model but that may be only as far back as the reviews go.

Search efforts show Ti Ex being made in the '90s. 1" fork on the bubble. 

Don't want a 90's because my current ride is a '93 Litespeed Ultimate that I still like but just want to see what is different in a newer ti bike.

What is general opinion of what this frame is worth?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260493397413&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## boneman

*Merckx EX*

Made from about 1995/6-2000 or so. Difference from the AX was that the EX had horizontal dropouts (versus vertical) and a biaxially ovalized down tube. Made by Litespeed with Litespeed sourced tubing but tubing and geometry to Merckx specs. That;s one of the later ones based on the decals and assuming their original.

Nice ride and in no way comparable to any Litespeed. I owned a 1999 Vortex and a 1999 Ultimate. I also own an EX. For me, the EX is a way better handling/riding frame. I put on over 30,000 miles on the Vortex and after riding the EX, sold the Vortex and don't miss it at all. 

You won't get anything from GITA. There's no database or serial number to model year fo the Ti Merckx frames. I asked them a long time ago and that was their answer.

Price. Average price and mean has been around $640. There was one that went last year for over $1,000 but that was an outlier. I wouldn't pay more than $650 at this point in time. Note that the Merckx Ti's don't have the same cachet as their steel frames so if you're thinking about reselling, they don't seem to hold their value. I will add that at $650 or less, it's a bargain along with a lot of Lemond bikes. I switched over from my EX to a used Master Olympic a couple of years ago as I just wanted a change and Shanghai riding conditons were pretty rough. I moved recently to Singapore and though about putting the Merckx into storage but I decided against it and it's down here in Sing for when I get bored with the Master Olympic.



pcxmbfj said:


> The Titanium Ex is on ebay and the time is running out to determine the model year and what I'm willing to pay.
> 
> The frame was offered for $750 but got ebayed before the seller and I were able to complete a deal, partly because of the age uncertainty.
> 
> Let me know if you need more.
> 
> Email to Gita is unanswered.
> 
> Road Bike Review shows only 2001 model but that may be only as far back as the reviews go.
> 
> Search efforts show Ti Ex being made in the '90s. 1" fork on the bubble.
> 
> Don't want a 90's because my current ride is a '93 Litespeed Ultimate that I still like but just want to see what is different in a newer ti bike.
> 
> What is general opinion of what this frame is worth?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260493397413&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pcxmbfj

*Ti EX*

Boneman, much appreciate. 

Still on the fence because of size, riding 60cm frames but think it will fit. May wait for a big swap meet the first of November.

Did talk to Gita and they gave the same years made that you did. 

They are in my state about 100 miles away. Used to display at the meet I mentioned above.

Thanks again.


----------



## pcxmbfj

*Ti EX*

If you've followed this thread the frame went for $1025 last night. 

I am convinced it was a 2000 Litespeed-built Titanium EX. The seller seems to be a nice guy and I'm glad that he fared better on ebay than from the classifieds of RBR asking $750. My snipe for $659 never executed. In the last 30secs the frame went from $640 to $1025. 

There seems to be a core of ti lovers that, like me, look for more than just light weight in frames. I rode carbon frames starting in 1989 with a Diamond Back Carbon Ironman, progressed to Treks lugged carbon-tubed bikes, then the first OCLV frame, the 5500.

I bought my Litespeed Ultimate from the shops owner, in '97 I think, just before mountainbiking became my preferred riding. Had a warrenty issue with a Litespeed mountain bike post and that shop no longer handled Litespeed so it was processed through another. Eventually determined that my Ultimate was a '93 that had been in the shop for awhile.

Retried carbon earlier this year but my inclination is still towards ti. Have three now with the last being a '07 Dean Colonel 29er semi-custom hardtail.

This ramble is to say I like titanium and am looking to update my roadie. 

Maybe a ti and carbon tube combination? maybe steel, but definitely not full carbon,


----------



## HigherGround

pcxmbfj said:


> In the last 30secs the frame went from $640 to $1025.


 

Well, at least the good thing about the carbon craze is that people will be more likely to sell their ti frames, and they may not be in as high demand as carbon frames. Perhaps more will pop up as we head in to the off season.


----------



## vortexdrem

pcxmbfj said:


> I'm looking at a Titanium EX frame and the seller is unsure of the year model. I've done several searches and it seems that model is either a 2001 or mid 90's. It has a 1" threadless headset but that could be a change out and what appears to be semi-horizontal drops with adjusting screws.
> 
> Any opinions of age or other suggestion to doing research?


I haved the same preblem and what I did I call LS and they were able to tell me the that frame was made 1996.


----------



## jet sanchEz

I am told that this is a titanium Merckx but it is unlike any I have seen before, does anyone know anything about this frame?

Thanks.


----------

